# hot buy dekes



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

what is your opinion on hot buy mallard floating decoys from cabelas. do they last? do they work?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If they are the ghg hotbuys, then yes worth every cent and then some.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

great filler. they are pretty hard to get untangled in the morning though.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, if you do buy em, don't expect to be able to put a weight around their necks. Save yourself a big head ache and get something that holds onto the keel.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> Yeah, if you do buy em, don't expect to be able to put a weight around their necks. Save yourself a big head ache and get something that holds onto the keel.


exactly... they are cheap, but can't hold the stinkin weights at all... i'd spend the extra for the life like... I just got some on sale... but they have removable keels (another stupid move by ghg) half you fight to get in, the other half are easy... i'm just hopin i don't loose any this fall... that'd suck


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Have a couple dozen of em and plan to add another before duck season starts, get the keel grabber set up tho i hate getting them untangled


----------



## IFSteve (Aug 29, 2003)

Pretty much all I use for water use anymore. I have a bunch and they are headed into their fourth season and still look great. You can usually find them on sale for $20/dozen at Sportsmans Warehouse in September.

As long as you don't have to carry them far they are great.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Heres some pictures up close in the water I took this year hunting,


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have 4 boxes of new ones. If anyone wants some PM me! In Fargo


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

These decoys are awesome. i found that if you don't want a mess on the tangle go and buy the ace decoy anchors they have a j shaped weight with a elastic cord on them that you can put on the keel of the decoy and it holds pretty good...


----------



## fishmunkee (Jan 18, 2006)

You can Texas rig them. They are tough and cheap enough dekes to not be bagged.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

We bought 10 dz about 4 years ago on sale and they held up a lot better then the oversized ones. i think they are a great deal and a cheap way if you want to add numbers to your decoy spread


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

fishmunkee said:


> You can Texas rig them. They are tough and cheap enough dekes to not be bagged.


:thumb:

Do it and you won't regret it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

my daughter won some and they have been dropped, kicked, thrown... and are holding up just fine and they look pretty nice!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have several dozen of them and I bought the J-weights for them and they still look and work great after a couple years of use.


----------

